# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista con Gabi (Segunda Parte)

## Némesis

Preparaos porque la puñetera entrevista es densa de narices... Me ha costado muchísimo transcribirla bien. Espero que la disfrutéis.

*Nemesis: Bueno, por fin hemos conseguido la secuela prometida...*
Gabi: Sí, de hecho hubiera querido matizar algunas cosas de la entrevista anterior, pero en fin, supongo que como ya irán saliendo tampoco hace tanta falta...

*N: Bueno, empecemos con uno de los conceptos que más nos ha traído de cabeza últimamente. "La mano negra del mago". ¿Qué es exactamente?*
G: Creo que incluso Jorge Luis Borges habla de ello. En las malas novelas de misterio, resulta que al final el asesino es un chino que no ha tenido absolutamente nada que ver con el resto de la trama, y que sólo aparece en las cinco últimas páginas. En esos casos, la propia voz narrativa es el asesino. Al final ha engañado al lector, para que éste no sospechase de él. Bueno, pues aplicado a la magia esto sería cuando el mago ha sido un narrador omnisciente, lo ha hecho todo él. Es cuando, detrás de la imposibilidad, sólo puede estar el mago.

*N: MiguelAjo comentó que tenías algunas críticas constructivas que hacer a la teoría ascaniana...*
G: Sí, porque en mi opinión asentó las bases de un buen sistema teórico, pero que no está definido al 100%. Voy a poner un ejemplo: Ascanio distinguía entre técnica secreta y técnica falsa. Un ejemplo de lo primero sería un en file o un salto (no debe verse NADA). Un ejemplo de lo segundo es un doble lift (se ve ALGO que no es lo que parece). Consideró que las técnicas secretas no tenían vida externa y por lo tanto había que crearla (=cubrirla), y que esa era una propiedad consustancial a esas técnicas. Ése es el punto en el que yo difiero: para mí, las técnicas secretas PUEDEN tener vida externa, es una decisión interpretativa del mago, no viene dada por su propia naturaleza. Pero eso exige ampliar los límites que él impuso para interpretarlas. De todas formas, para superar algo hay que haberlo entendido muy bien antes...

*N: Hablemos un poco de la presentación, que en la anterior entrevista la pasamos un poco por alto. ¿Qué lugar ocupa en la importancia de un juego?*
G: Más que de lugares de importancia, yo hablaría de círculos concéntricos. Me explicaré: para mi un efecto mágico tiene una técnica, que es el corazón del juego. El siguiente círculo es la cobertura de esa técnica. En el círculo siguiente vendría la construcción del efecto, y en el círculo más externo está la presentación. ¿Cuál es el gran problema de aprender magia hoy en día? Que la puñetera técnica es lo primero que se aprende, luego la cobertura, luego la construcción y por último la presentación. Es decir, que se pasan diez años haciendo el viaje de dentro hacia fuera... Diez años aprendiendo, para luego pasarse diez años más desaprendiendo. Cuando de verdad empezamos a dominar alguna técnica... ¡Ah! Entonces nos damos cuenta de que tenemos que hacer el recorrido en sentido opuesto: De fuera hacia dentro. Primero se elabora la presentación, que nunca tiene que estar supeditada a los medios para llegar a ella. ¿Se inventó primero la baraja marcada y luego los efectos que se hacen con ella? ¡No! Al revés, más bien...

*N: Digo yo que construirse un personaje ayudará a trabajar la presentación así...*
G: Depende. Los artistas pueden elegir entre ser constantes y ser sublimes. Yo por ejemplo prefiero la constancia. Tamariz, en cambio, es el tipo de mago que prefiere ser sublime (si tiene una buena noche aquello es increíble). Pero eso pasa en todas las artes escénicas: el teatro, la ópera... Incluso podría compararse con el toreo. Una vez hecho esto, tienes que decidir si haces la mera interpretación de un personaje (y para ello tienes que ser muy buen actor) o si por el contrario te interpretarás a tí mismo. En cualquier caso, estarás interpretando. Precisamente, esa es una de las cosas más bellas de la magia: que te dé la oportunidad de interpretarte a tí mismo. A mi modo de ver, la actuación mágica es una lupa que amplía tanto tus defectos como tus virtudes.

*N: ¿Cómo consigues implicar emocionalmente al espectador en el juego?*
G: Ésa es una pregunta difícil. A veces conseguir eso radica en una sola palabra o impresión. Lo más importante es que sepa de qué va el juego, que puede parecer evidente pero no lo es tanto. Hay otras herramientas, por ejemplo la transmutación de elementos en la mente del espectador. También a él hay que darle su margen de creatividad (si le decimos esta carta es un acróbata de circo, no le dibujes al acróbata en la carta, deja que él mismo se lo imagine). A mi a veces me hacen aquella pregunta de ¿Qué libro de magia te llevarías a una isla desierta? Y mi respuesta es: Me llevaría a un espectador. Creo que el espectador es el gran olvidado de casi todos los libros de magia que se han escrito.

*N: Lo cual me lleva a hacerte la pregunta sobre la creatividad... Tu te has esforzado simepre para que tus efectos sean propios, o bien lleven alguna mejora, o bien una presentación totalmente nueva. ¿Cómo no caer en el error de copiar?*
G: Decía Anatole que "la originalidad es un sombrero sacado de un diván". Esa frase refleja a la perfección lo que pienso de ese tema. Te propongo un ejercicio de creatividad: Intenta expresar una idea, concepto o historia a través de un efecto mágico. Eso sí, ten cuidado de que el concepto no se te coma el efecto, en mi opinión es justamente lo que le pasa a René Lavand, por ejemplo. Su idea poética es tan fuerte, tan atractiva, que se le come el juego. Como opción artística es válida, pero la magia queda inevitablemente relegada al segundo plano.

*N: ¿Te importa que acabemos con una pregunta tópica? ¿Qué futuro le ves a la magia?*
G: Bien, para responder me remitiré un poco a la propia historia de la magia. Al principio era una cosa de juglares y saltimbancos, algo que nosotros llamaríamos "de calle". Fue Robert Houdin quien la enseñoró. Le puso un frac y la metió en un escenario. La magia ha estado en los teatros hasta hace poco. En cambio, ahora se está dando el proceso contrario: la magia vuelve a la calle. Son ciclos, cada arte tiene el suyo. No creo que sea especialmente malo que la magia vuelva a la calle. Otra cosa bien distinta es que la magia se amolde o no a los nuevos tiempos; en mi opinión acabará siendo una especie de pieza de artesanía. No se fabricará en serie, será una vasija de barro. Se puede hacer buena magia SIEMPRE.

*N: Un placer charlar contigo, como siempre. Gracias por todo.*
G: Gracias a ti...

----------


## YaGo

Me encantan este tipo de preguntas concretas y de temas complejos. Con respuestas así uno afianza conceptos y aprende otros nuevos.

Muchas gracias a Gabi y a Némesis por la entrevista. Espero que haya más.

----------


## ranijo

Sólo mostrar mi agradecimiento a ambos. 
Gracias Nemesis. Gracias Gabi.

----------


## eidanyoson

Aquí si escribo porque me pareció interesantísima la entrevista  :D 

 (no lo hice antes porque no sabía si era mejor no "manchar" el hilo con "chorrocientos" mensajes similares a este dandoos las gracias y tal y pascual..., pero como ya no soy el primero pues 8) )

----------


## Némesis

Tal y como dijo Zarkov:

----------


## Mistico

¡¡Qué verdad más grande!!

Gracias a los dos, sobre todo por tratar de conseguir que no desperdiciemos 10 años.




Saludos  :)

----------


## vcopola

La verdad es que no hay nada mejor que leer entrevistas como estas para aprender.....
Propongo una cosa para dejar los mensajes limpios....
Cerrar el post de la entrevista y abrir un post que se llame comentarios entrevista a xxxx
Asi se guardarian las entrevistas tal cual y las otros tropecientos mensajes aparte.
Es solo una idea..

----------


## The Black Prince

Muchas gracias por la entrevista, es un privilegio tener estas porciones de sabiduría.

Un abrazo,

P.D:Esto de los circulos concéntricos parece la alegoría de la linea Platónica  :shock:

----------

